# Back on Track Hock Boots- do they work?



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have them for Rumor and she seems to enjoy them.

Instructions state to use them for a few hours for the first 2 weeks, and gradually build up time. Eventually is says to keep them on for 12 hours a day for 3 weeks, then 1 week of not using them. Then go back to 12 hours a day for 3 weeks, 1 week off...etc.

I for SURE use them while she is stalled due to the natural stiffness that comes with being cooped up. But i also do turn her out with the one boot on just to get her therapy in. They stay in place extremely well and are super well made.

I also use Pentosan IM injections and oral MSM and she has really thrived on this regime that we have doing for her. I stay away from Omega 6 fatty acids because they can cause irritation and swelling in horses. As well as anything else that has inflammatory properties in it.

The best way to relieve stiffness depends on the horse. And just ONE thing may not do the job. You need to find different things that work together in order to make your horse comfortable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank you very much for your reply! Is the Pentosan a joint injection or muscular, does it need to be given by a vet, is it comparable to Adequen or Legend or Cetyl M glucosomine shots?
For the Back on Track boots, since I board my horse there is no way for me to leave them on for 12 hours--- would it be beneficial to have them on 30 minutes before each ride without doing the 12 hour for 3 week, etc...?


CLaPorte432 said:


> I have them for Rumor and she seems to enjoy them.
> 
> Instructions state to use them for a few hours for the first 2 weeks, and gradually build up time. Eventually is says to keep them on for 12 hours a day for 3 weeks, then 1 week of not using them. Then go back to 12 hours a day for 3 weeks, 1 week off...etc.
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Pentosan is an IntraMuscular injection. It goes directly into the muscle. (Hindend, Neck, Chest) It requires a vet's prescription, like Adequan would...But you dont need a vet to give it as long as you know how to properly give IM shots.

Pentosan is very similar to Adequan, and many people think that its actually better due to its anti-inflammitory properties. People that havent had good success with Adequan, have seen wonderful results with the Pentosan. (Of course this could be vice-versa as well)

Plus, Pentosan is cheaper. Adequan averages $42 per injection. I pay $19 for Pentosan from my vets office.

As far as the Back On Track wraps...If your not able to keep them on for long periods of time, then i suppose the 30 minutes prior to riding would help more then nothing at all. Although i would try to keep them on for 45 minutes to 1 hour before riding. I might also put it back on after riding for a little while to ease any stiffness from the workout. But youll have to do a trial and error type of thing to see whats going to work best for your horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

CLaPorte432 said:


> The best way to relieve stiffness depends on the horse. And just ONE thing may not do the job. You need to find different things that work together in order to make your horse comfortable.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


^^^ditto

I use the B.O.T. hock wraps for my 25 yr old with hock/ankle arthritis. He also has metabolic issues that exploded his hock arthritis.

My horses come in at night. I use the wraps four hours every morning, before turnout on the 25 yr old. I am so paranoid about him stiffening up that I literally wait until I am ready to open his stall door before I take them off.

While he gets Hylarin/Boswelia powder for the last three years, the hock wraps have taken him from stumping out of his stall to almost swaggering like he did when he was ten

I also have noticed him cantering in the pasture since wearing the wraps; something he hasn't done in quite a few years. He still can't canter up the steep hills but on the flat, he puts on a respectable show

There is no magic bullet but I do feel the hock wraps have kicked this horse's comfort level up a few more notches

As an FYI, I also happily use the Quick Wraps and the therapuetic pad on another horse, and the dog blanket on my 11 yr old Dobe/Rott that has a fractured pelvis full of arthritis.


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

What if the horse was having stiffness in his hock? where would you put it?
It is similar to an injectable glucosomine?
Thanks SO much!


CLaPorte432 said:


> Pentosan is an IntraMuscular injection. It goes directly into the muscle. (Hindend, Neck, Chest) It requires a vet's prescription, like Adequan would...But you dont need a vet to give it as long as you know how to properly give IM shots.
> 
> Pentosan is very similar to Adequan, and many people think that its actually better due to its anti-inflammitory properties. People that havent had good success with Adequan, have seen wonderful results with the Pentosan. (Of course this could be vice-versa as well)
> 
> ...


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

Great-thank you for the information!!


walkinthewalk said:


> ^^^ditto
> 
> I use the B.O.T. hock wraps for my 25 yr old with hock/ankle arthritis. He also has metabolic issues that exploded his hock arthritis.
> 
> ...


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Black Beauty 94 said:


> What if the horse was having stiffness in his hock? where would you put it?
> It is similar to an injectable glucosomine?
> Thanks SO much!


It does not matter where it goes. I give mine in the neck or chest. My mare has an arthritic hock as well...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jumpinggirl (Nov 14, 2012)

I know someone who has an 18yo OTTB that got a infection in his hock or fetlock on his rear left leg. His fetlock is always swollen and its not bad for him but the owner got back on track boots to leave on him and she said they made the swelling go down a lot overnight.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

jumpinggirl said:


> I know someone who has an 18yo OTTB that got a infection in his hock or fetlock on his rear left leg. His fetlock is always swollen and its not bad for him but the owner got back on track boots to leave on him and she said they made the swelling go down a lot overnight.


I can believe that

I bought the therapeutic pad for a different horse with a fractured sacrum. His chiro had a baby at Christmas, so she hasn't been able to work on him for a long time:-(

His "inflammation lump", just above his tail dock was growing. Based on my total satisfaction with the leg wraps and hock wraps, I bought the therapy pad.

In less than 48 hours that sizable piece of inflammation had reduced by about 40%. Simply astounding.

He wears that therapy pad every morning, for four hours before turnout. I literally pull it off the back of him as he's walking down the alleyway to go outside.

These products are pricey but everything I have bought, so far, has more than met my "Value Received" expectations


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

jumpinggirl said:


> I know someone who has an 18yo OTTB that got a infection in his hock or fetlock on his rear left leg. His fetlock is always swollen and its not bad for him but the owner got back on track boots to leave on him and she said they made the swelling go down a lot overnight.


This is what happened to my 5 year old. She got a severe infection in her hock. Had an overnight onset of cellulitis, the infection got into the joint and part of her bone was eaten away by the infection. It was a long healing process. The swelling has just now gone done and the leg looks nearly completely normal after 5 months.

Therefore we do Pentosan, MSM and the Back On Track boots to help. From the boots alone i see a decrease in swelling after she has it on. The really cold days can sometimes get to her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank you-they sound worth buying!
Has anyone else had experienced JUST putting them on before you ride? Success?


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

I don't have the hock wraps, but I do use the sheet, no-bows, and the quick wraps. I want to invest in the hock boots and the saddle pad also. 

When we haul I haul him in his sheet and no-bows, I also stall him with them both as well. I leave them on until I get ready to saddle, and he LOVES it! I put it on him and his entire demeanor changes and he gets super relaxed.

He bumped his cornet band while playing and came up sore 2 days later after he got shod, and also had a pulled muscle at the time. So I had his sheet and the quick wraps on (they go lower then the no bows). Within a few days the swelling where the pulled muscle was, was almost gone. And he blew an abcess out of his cornet band.

So I am a big believer in the BOT products. Like I said before I use the products before I run and my guy is looser, so if you put them on before you ride I am sure yours will be a little less stiff as well.


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

great-thank you!


BarrelRacingLvr said:


> I don't have the hock wraps, but I do use the sheet, no-bows, and the quick wraps. I want to invest in the hock boots and the saddle pad also.
> 
> When we haul I haul him in his sheet and no-bows, I also stall him with them both as well. I leave them on until I get ready to saddle, and he LOVES it! I put it on him and his entire demeanor changes and he gets super relaxed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

anyone else?


----------

